# هل من الممكن ان مهندس الميكا تونكس يعمل في البترول



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

:56: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الممكن ان مهندس الميكا ترونكس يعمل في مجالات البترول زي ارامكو ارجو ان تجيبو علي بالجواب الشافي


----------



## islamzeiad (12 أغسطس 2011)

اه ممكن لأو الي صديقي درس الميكاترونكس و يعمل في شركة ارامكو


----------



## ابو خلدوني (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخوي على الأجابة


----------



## ابو خلدوني (13 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن سؤال ثاني كيف الرواتب


----------

